# Southbay Rejoice! April 13th - RoadBikeReview Ride...



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

To keep the momentum of RoadBikeReview rides going, we're announcing today a second ride in April! *Sunday April 13th*, we're going to be riding a lil further south! 

Officially it's the RoadBikeReview.com April 13th Ride Sponsored by Silicon Valley Cycling Center

We'll be starting from the Silicon Valley Cycling Center located in Campbell, we'll be rolling out at 9am. Karl from SVCC will have his studio open, should anyone need any last minute gels, bars, etc. 

Ride is still a no drop, casual pace, get to know other members ride! 

Here's a quick rundown of the route...

Starting on Winchester heading south
Left on Lark
Right on Los Gatos
Left on Los Gatos Almaden 
Right on Harwood
Left on Almond Blossom
Right on Camden
Right on Almaden (Almaden becomes McKean)
Right on Uvas
Left on Watsonville
Left on Sycamore
Left on Oak Glen
Right on Willow Springs
Left on Santa Teresa
Left on Bailey
Right on McKean
Then backtrack Almaden/Camden/etc.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I whipped this Google maps version of it up just so I could see where it was going: 


Ok, that's a little much. Here's a shorter version (of the url): http://tinyurl.com/3d4xn4

Just under 61 miles - looks like the SB folks are expected to have more endurance (or maybe do less partying).


----------



## jinws (Mar 4, 2008)

sweet, I was hoping to meet some of you on the 6th, but family obligations will keep me in SF all day. Now I get a second chance. I'll make this one for sure.

Hey Tien,

I bought a blue NorCal jersey from you awhile back. Didn't know you were a moderator here. See you in a few weeks. Unless you plan on coming to some of the rides on the "other" NorCal forum.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

sometimerider, I deleted your long link, it was causing the screen to go crazy wide...


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

thien said:


> sometimerider, I deleted your long link, it was causing the screen to go crazy wide...


That's fine - it was pretty unusable anyway. The tinyurl one will suffice.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Apr 13 South Bay ride*

Hi everyone 

Wanted to post a few additional notes on the ride. Thanks to Thien & Francois for letting us host the ride and we hope to see many of you out on the 13th. 

*Route*: Ok I guess the Etzel eyeball estimator was off, 61 miles is further than I thought but it will be fun. I wanted to have us go far enough south that we get a good loop with folks who may come up from Morgan Hill or Gilroy to join us. 

My thought is we'll try to keep everyone together until the left turn onto Santa Teresa. Then we'll have a drag race, Canada style, heading north then a KOM on Bailey. We'll regroup at Calero for the cruise back into town. If folks come up from the south & want to start/end at Calero that should accommodate them as well. 

And for those of you really hard core, wait til you see the route we are cooking up for later in the summer - MOOOOAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA  

*Goodies*: We'll have Hammer Nutrition ride packs (2 gels, 1 bar, 1 pack of Heed and a sample pack of Endurolytes) handy and the first 10 riders to show up get them FREE. Everyone else can purchase at $5 flat rate (we'll pay tax to keep the math simple). That's about a 40% discount. 

We'll also have coffee from our partners at 53x11and race videos rolling to get you amped before the ride. 

Other questions? I'll do my best to answer. 

Cheers,


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

You can cut the ride shorter by taking the Right onto Oak Glen from Uvas and turning left on Willow Springs from there. You cut out ~14 miles.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice: A group ride in my neck of the woods.

Teh sukc: The weekend my wife is away on an international business trip (me = stuck with two toddlers)

:mad2: :cryin:


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*ride*

Our plan is to make this a regular thing, if we get positive response, so there will be more opportunities. 

Good point rensho on the route - let' hear from more folks on the shorter ride option. Certainly open to doing that if there is clear consensus for it although that loop around Uvas is really sweet.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Why not just take the Los Gatos Creek Trail to Lark? It's shorter, quicker, and safer than getting on Winchester.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Why not just take the Los Gatos Creek Trail to Lark? It's shorter, quicker, and safer than getting on Winchester.


This is a very good idea. :thumbsup: Lets do that...


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*no creek trail*



mohair_chair said:


> Why not just take the Los Gatos Creek Trail to Lark? It's shorter, quicker, and safer than getting on Winchester.


If we get even 1/3 of the attendance of the last ride, that'll be a group of 20 on the trail on a Sunday morning with (hopefully) nice weather. We ride the trail to Blossom Hill on weekdays for our lunch outings and even then the absent minded foot/dog walker/babystroller traffic is bad enough. Bike trails I avoid like the plague on nice weekends. If it's 40 and raining, maybe


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree with Karl. The creek trail can be tricky with weekend traffic. Besides, that part of Winchester is not bad at all especially on Sundays. Even the overpass at 85 has a wide shoulder.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

But the LG Creek trail has better _scenery_ 


Yeah, bad idea taking a bunch of roadies down that section of LGCT.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

oh. sweet. 

I'm TOTALLY there if I don't get off that Madera SR waiting list.


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

After a reminder from Thien...see y'all down there next week...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Should be a great ride down by the reservoirs, let's hope for better weather than today!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm completely unfamiliar with the route. The distance is fine with me. What kind of climbing is involved? I'm considering coming along for it and need to know whether to bring my double- or compact double-equipped bike.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*route*

The route is very undulating but most of the hills are less than a km long and not very steep. The hardest climbs are Bailey & Willow Springs and they are both probably 5-10 minute efforts, not even as half as hard as say Old La Honda. More like Arastradero times 2. Bailey is right before the regroup point at Calero on the way back. You can certainly get by without a compact.

I was out there yesterday (it was GORGEOUS) and the real pain is the headwind coming back up Hale/Santa Teresa. Put yer nose on the stem...


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hopefully I can make it!

But Andy, I may need to hitch a ride if you can get your parent's van... 

Gary


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*a few more ride details*

Hi everyone 

Wanted to share a few more details on the ride based on some feedback we've collected so far, I hope you are getting as stoked as I am...

*Ride distance*: Several folks gave Alex comments on ride distance at last Sunday's ride so this is what we'll do - we'll take the advice rensho offered below and have a shorter ride option that skips the loop around Uvas/Sycamore and goes over Oak Glen/Willow Springs back to Santa Teresa. This shorter ride would be about 45 miles. We'll still have the long (61 mile) option as well. 

*Regroup points*: As mentioned in original post we'll have a late regroup point at Calero reservoir on the way back into town. In light of the above note on short ride option, we'll also have a regroup point on the way out at the Uvas/Oak Glen junction where you can decide whether to go long or short. Either Alex or myself will return with the short group to re-open the studio for hanging out after the ride and waiting for the long group if you so desire. 

*Late joiners*: For anyone looking to pick up the ride after we've rolled out, the best 2 spots are probably at Calero reservoir (there is a park entrance fee to park your car there) on McKean just north of Bailey. Since this is also the regroup point on the way back it might be your best bet. Another option is to park near the Almaden/Harry/McKean intersection. 

*Weather*: It is expected to be warm this weekend so plan your water supply accordingly. I'm hearing possible highs in the 80's. SWEET.

We'll have the rollup door on the studio open at 8:30 so you can hang out & get all amped on coffee or give the PowerCranks a test! Don't forget the first 10 in the door get free Hammer Nutrition gift packs. For everyone else we'll have plenty of electrolytes & gels/powders on hand for purchase at a killer price if you need to stock up when you get there. 

Cheers,


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like I will be making this one after all, just got clearance from my wife. I'm fighting a cold that I caught on Tuesday so I may end up sweeping the back of the pack.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, I am in. I'm riding Saturday and Sunday!!! It's a good thing my wife met y'all. She said I shouldn't miss it :thumbsup:.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Karl/anyone else -

Will there be a convenient water stop/refill location past the half-way point on the long route? Especially with the weather, I'd like to know if I'm going to need to carry a third bottle in my jersey. 

John


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*water refill*

The only good refill spots are as we get back into town, there is a shopping center at Almaden/Camden intersection. Most of the loop out near the reservoirs, I dont know where you could refill. 

I'll have 2 large bottles on the bike and 2 regular bottles in the jersey, fwiw. And plenty of Endurolytes in all of them. Now I'm hearing high 80s!


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

kretzel said:


> Now I'm hearing high 80s!


Does that mean I don't have to put on all my winter gear? No more booties? No more ear warmers? No more fleece lined tights? No more long sleeve fleece lined jerseys? No more wind vests that start out fine but after 5 minutes of riding turn into a sweat lodge in the Arizona desert?

THANK YOU GOD!


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*get yer cobbles on...*

oh yeah we'll have Paris Roubaix showing live via the web on our flat panel tomorrow morning.


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey everyone...Alex from SVCC here - we will have snacks at the end of the ride at the SVCC studio and even ice cream and slushies courtesy of our next door neighbors, Partytime Machines. see you tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Edit: Moved post to other thread.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=127856


----------

